# What products have taken you by surprise?



## Diastolic (Apr 29, 2016)

What cheaper, lesser named products have gone way over your expectations?

For me, it has to be prokleens snow foam.. at a 50/50 mix in some deals you can get it at £20 for 10L.. it's fantastic. It also makes quite a thick foam and does a pretty good job.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Diastolic said:


> What cheaper, lesser named products have gone way over your expectations?
> 
> For me, it has to be prokleens snow foam.. at a 50/50 mix in some deals you can get it at £20 for 10L.. it's fantastic. It also makes quite a thick foam and does a pretty good job.


Wow, 50/50 is a 1:1 ratio! That surely makes your snow foam incredibly expensive compared to "standard" stuff? You'll only get 20 washes for 10L at your ratios, which is £1 a wash.

I'd typically use snowfoam at 9:1 (100ml in a litre bottle). 
5L of CarChem Snow Foam will cost you just under £22 and I can get 50 washes out of that, so about 44p a wash.

So, CarChem Snowfoam is a great value product for me!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Find the same with AS Ultramouse - 40ml is all you need so works out great value at £30 for 5ltr.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

sometimes on the face of it buying 10L for 20 quid isn't always the most effective as some of the foams out there have much better dilution rations so buying less product for more money actually works out cheaper in the long run.

However in answer to the thread, AG SRP amazed me when i used it the other month after it had been sat on the shelf for a couple of years


----------



## Diastolic (Apr 29, 2016)

I get the feeling I'm under diluting it... lol


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Astonish degreaser. Cheap but works a treat😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

HDD ferrous ferric.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stardrops apc.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> HDD ferrous ferric.


This, it's fantastic and I haven't used anything else since first buying some.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Angel wax QD
never used a QD before
Really like the gloss it brings to the paintwork 
On my third or fourth bottle

Known as the magic chemical in my house


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Alien 51 wax. Really nice wax to work with and great results.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Scotch guard fabric protector from Wilkinson's, at £4.99 last time I bought it ( 2 months ago) tested it against L1 and following the right manufacturers instructions, Scotch guard blew it away:doublesho but when it's in, it goes like HOT cakes:wall:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

rob267 said:


> Astonish degreaser. Cheap but works a treat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just bought that at a car boot last weekend, a whole £1.50 too!

As for the OP, Prima Amiga I found was even better than Black Hole for making the odd scratch disappear.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K octane,supreb wax,i didnt expect it to be that good,and i worked with much more expansive waxes before.

BH auto foam,when i used it for the first time a few years back there wasnt so many brands with a selection of foams,still,its my main snowfoam till now.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nano shampoo from AutoBrite. 

My black car just looks glossier when I wash with it compared to normal shampoo and there's definitely extra repellancy after.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

AutoBrite Pink Sheen interior cleaner. A 5L container will last forever as so little needs to be used. It will clean all of the hard surfaces inside your car, including plastics, metal, rubber and satnav screens. It doesn't leave a shiny minicab-style residue, but leaves a beautiful matt finish with a slight satin sheen, much akin to a factory finish.

Just spray on very sparingly and wipe off and buff with an MF. Sometimes I spray it onto the cloth and wipe the surface if it's awkward to spray it on directly.

The product is so easy to use that I can do the entire interior of the car in under 10 minutes, which is ideal if you're a lazy, amateur detailer like me who wants maximum effect with the least effort and least time expended.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Duragloss 901 shampoo. I don't have left any these days as I can't get hold of it, but I used it for many, many years. Super slick, great smelling and the paintwork looked like it already had a QD applied after washing.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

evoke said:


> Duragloss 901 shampoo. I don't have left any these days as I can't get hold of it, but I used it for many, many years. Super slick, great smelling and the paintwork looked like it already had a QD applied after washing.


I found Adams Car Wash (red one) gallon to be nearly the same after mine ran out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

chongo said:


> Scotch guard fabric protector from Wilkinson's, at £4.99 last time I bought it ( 2 months ago) tested it against L1 and following the right manufacturers instructions, Scotch guard blew it away:doublesho but when it's in, it goes like HOT cakes:wall:


Christ anything would beat L1, it's the worst product I have ever used.

Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam it amazed me


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


sean ryan said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Foam it amazed me


I'm in the process of picking a pre/wash. Have you ever tried Power Maxed TFR?

Thanks


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

PERL has amazed me. So far I've used it on plastic, leather and rubber with truly amazing results.

I've used it as a tyre dressing and it's still keeping the tyres looking like new.

I've used it on the leather covering on my bicycle saddle.

I've used it to 'detail' the hard plastic coverings on my pressure washer with great results.

I'm now looking to use it around the house on any plastic, rubber or leather surfaces that need sprucing up.

All in all, a really versatile product that has many uses.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonax BSD.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

AF revive - long lasting and makes exterior plastics bead 
BH auto wheels - amazing stuff! Whatever wheel cleaner i use, i keep coming back to this
M&K Pure - all i can say is wow! Stunned by the finish it leaves.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Autoglym SRP, Astonish degreaser, and Power maxed TFR for me. Oh, Bilt Hamber clay due to its ability to work with just plain water.

Edit: Sonax BSD and Protect and shine hybrid as well of course.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nobody yet has mentioned Sonax PNS one of the best polymer protective shield on the market:doublesho with great protection, easy to apply, and some of the best beading/sheeting, and it also restores colours with up to 6 months protection :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Poor boys super slick and suds shampoo

Got it during PBs Xmas thingy last year, wasn't expecting much, but it's the sudsiest shampoo I've ever used!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of picking a pre/wash. Have you ever tried Power Maxed TFR?
> 
> Thanks


I have yes it's great but buy Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and use it as a pre wash you wont find better :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lucas Oil Slick Mist. Picked a bottle up from the local motor factors for about £5. Gave it a test run on the van and it's still going strong after nearly six weeks.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

evoke said:


> AutoBrite Pink Sheen interior cleaner. A 5L container will last forever as so little needs to be used. It will clean all of the hard surfaces inside your car, including plastics, metal, rubber and satnav screens. It doesn't leave a shiny minicab-style residue, but leaves a beautiful matt finish with a slight satin sheen, much akin to a factory finish.
> 
> Just spray on very sparingly and wipe off and buff with an MF. Sometimes I spray it onto the cloth and wipe the surface if it's awkward to spray it on directly.
> 
> The product is so easy to use that I can do the entire interior of the car in under 10 minutes, which is ideal if you're a lazy, amateur detailer like me who wants maximum effect with the least effort and least time expended.


I second this, I have had a 500ml bottle for a year and only just finished it, have five cars. I keep some small 50ml spray bottles of it in the cars with a microfibre and you can do a bit of cleaning in the traffic jam!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Moet1974 said:


> Lucas Oil Slick Mist. Picked a bottle up from the local motor factors for about £5. Gave it a test run on the van and it's still going strong after nearly six weeks.


One of my top QDs. Great stuff the the gloss is stunning from it.


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

Optimum spray wax. Use on everything except windscreen. Lasts a long time as a stand alone wax too and effortless to use. Spray on and wipe off. Love it.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Scotts foaming glass cleaner, never heard of them until a family member got a new corsa with a bag full of Scott products, it's a messy process but damn it's the quickest way to perfect glass.

Everything else in the bag quickly got placed in a draw full of cobwebs and dead flies......I seriously need to clean my garage


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Wowo's Quick Detailer .... never used a QD like it for the gloss and beading / sheeting properties


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Virtually all of the Artdeshine range, so far I haven't found one single bad product!


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Got to be sonus brilliant shine detailer. Old product but levels of protection and beading is insane


----------

